# Eyes For George



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

Just to say thanks to those of you that sent a donation for the appeal to save george's sight.Tamsin as now released her 6 track CAD for the charity, (Devon German Shepherd Rescue) She is a 16 year old classical trained singer with the most amazing voice.If you would like one (£6) including pp please pm me Thanks Maurice.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Maurice - you have a PM from me that is unread for some time. I forwarded you the money some time ago and I have not yet received the CD.

Irishhomer


----------

